# DIY concrete countertops



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been researching for a while now on concrete counters and intend to do them myself. I have made about a dozen samples of different colors and have finally chosen one that i like. I will post pics if anyone is interested. I was wondering if anyone here has attempted these types of countertop and would like to here of there experiences. good and bad. Was it easier/harder than anticipated? any thing that were not accounted for or you would have done differently? What was your mix?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I've never done it but very interested. Pleas do post pics. I think your approach of experimenting with samples is a good idea.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

here are a few samples


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

in project showcase there is a section on this with good info. kitchen remodel w/ concrete counters i think


----------

